# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  Rcd Tools 0.0.5.0 - major changes in Clip bootloader

## mohamed73

*Rcd Tools 0.0.5.0 - major changes in Clip bootloader*  *Actual version will update your Clip bootloader and firmware, your device
will work more stable and will be prepared for more future updates.*  *After  getting update (autoupdate by running rcd2.exe or using installer) wait  until process of calibration and update will finish. You will see all  buttons enabled, then go to Box Info bookmark, check if all is ok and  then click on Find Device. Rcd2.exe will update one more, at the end you  must see :* 
Device : Martech CLIP.
Boot Ver : 2,03.
Firmware : 02.00.02.03. 
and that's all, process is finished. 
New models which has been added:  *- Audi, Concert EU AB2, AUZ1Z3G, 7 647 253 380, 95128 by Blaupunkt
- Nissan, PP-3001N, 24c64 by Clarion
- **************, Sound 30, BE-6052, 24c04 by Becker* 
Get autoupdate - run rcd2.exe or download and use installer:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * Actual promotion: from today, 20 x Radio Code Full sets + following actviations:*  *GSM acitvations:
- QUL (LG phones)
- MDM (modems)
- VSZ (ZTE, Sagem, Huawei phones..)
- ALC (Alcatel phones), 
- Siem (Siemens phones),
- BENQ (Benq phones) 
PC activatoins:
- SBS (laptop passwords, battery repairs)
+ all gsm cables included..  
interested in?* contact الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*

----------


## narosse27



----------

